# surf fishing lake Erie?



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

So I was watching a video of a guy in FL surf fishing. He was on the beach in the water casting and catching fish. It looked awesome so I immediately wonder if anyone surf fished the beaches up here and if so what did they catch?


----------



## snakedog (Feb 12, 2009)

Watched a guy fishing for steelhead just offshore near Oostberg, WI, on Lake Michigan years ago. He was targeting a sandbar just offshore and had a nice steelhead to show for it. That was summertime and even then he needed a full set of waders to stay warm. No wet wading on that side of Michigan. 

Never fished it myself, but I understand the salmon/trout bite via the surf is seasonal, particularly when they are staging for their runs upriver (April, October?). I'd think fishing for smallies near jetties would be prime in Erie, like at Fairport Harbor. Here's a link to Lake Michigan shore fishing I bookmarked a long time ago...

http://www.lakemichiganangler.com/tips/shore/shore_fishing.htm


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

What a great article! I wonder if anyone has had luck from our Ohio beaches. U know a lot of FL surf fishermen use either a split shot or free line rig. being a river fisherman I wouldn't have the slightest idea what u could fish for in the beach


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

I've talked to a guy once who claims he surf fishes Erie, and all he throws is rooster tails.... claims he has good luck.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

best way to catch walleye in the fall IMO....go off a beach or private spot and wade out a touch.....crush the eyes at night! I'd imagine itd be the same way during the summer pending targeted species....I bet you could get into some MONSTER carp/catfish/bottom feeders!!!:B


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Wow very interesting. You know what beach he fished on?


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

I have surf fished Lake Erie at the beach in Port Clinton and a couple lessor known access points. It can be done with success, just another method to have and fun and catch fish! I swam out and dropped a tight lined nightcrawler and also just stood in the surf casting jig/grub. I have caught Largemouth and Smallmouth Bass, White Bass, White Perch, Channel Catfish and drum doing this.

I was mindful to always try to get a way from the swimming areas in case I lost a hook, and most often only went out as far as I would have felt comfortable swimming down to unhook if I got snagged.

I'm not that adventurous or as limber as I used to be... so I haven't done it in quite some time.

Did get me thinking about it again though... hmm


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

That's awesome I will def be trying this in the future!


----------



## JRey (Apr 3, 2014)

I have caught catfish and sheephead surf fishing a campground beach from dusk to midnight.. just using cut bait and a pretty large hook, 20lb channel cats are a hell of a good time in the lake, along with giant sheephead.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bruin50 (Dec 26, 2012)

Good question. I never really thought about that. Hmmm!


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

I've surf fished Lake Michigan. We waded out to a sand bar used those big pyramid shaped weights, cast out as far as we could and set our poles on some large stakes with PVC pipe wired to the top. Then we stood there and stared at them for a couple of hours and didn't catch anything.


----------

